# Corrective Actions



## speedy (Nov 6, 2022)

What is the proper process for Corrective Actions?  Are they supposed to be written before the TM or TL is called into to an office to discuss?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Verbal seek to understand then written.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 6, 2022)

speedy said:


> What is the proper process for Corrective Actions?  Are they supposed to be written before the TM or TL is called into to an office to discuss?


Yes, written corrective actions need to be approved and written before the TM/TL is called in to be excoriated. The corrective action must be approved by HR before being written, at least at my store.

Coachings, on the other hand, can be very casual and low-key. Ink need never touch paper first. For example:
TL catching up with TM on the way to the sales floor: Good morning TM, I see you called off yesterday. You know that call-offs negatively affect the business by impacting the completion of our workload, and make everyone else work harder don’t you? 
TM: Yes.
TL: You also know that we track absences so it’s really bad to call-off, so try not to do it again, o.k.?
TM: O.K.
TL: Well, glad you’re feeling better and came in today.

Congratulations (not)! You’ve just been coached.

Good luck!🍀😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 6, 2022)

Above----7 yrs 2 call offs here.  If I was sick and a TL said that shit to me they would be in for the rebuttal of their life.  Childish shit if it's an infrequent issue.  Constant call offs?  another story.


----------

